# Lake Guntersville



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been checkin out Lake Guntersville lately and reading some good reports. It sounds like this is the best time to get a Hawg! I've never fished it before.

Anybody fish it regularly? 

Since gas is a little cheaper and I have a few vacation days left I'm thinking about taking a trip down there and see if I can get a BIG Bass. 

Anyone interested in going down there? If I don't get down there this fall, I definately going to fish it this spring.

Anyone have any tips as for places to stay, or areas to fish?

:B


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

I fish it every spring for a week with 20 other guy's. We have fished it every year for the past 5 years. Here is a pic of my PB large mouth I cought the first week of April this year. 9.3lb 24.5 inches long and 19.5 in girth. I caught a 7.5 lber 5 minutes befor this one. It is a great place for numbers of big Bass. PM me and I can give you some info on where some good places to stay and fish are.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

OMG!!

What a PIG!!! That fish looks like it hate a bowling ball!! How did that thing swim? 

I'm definately going to go down there. 

Congrats on the fish you caught! Nice!


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

She was a blast to catch. Jumped about 5 times on me and my knees were still weak after I got her in. She is still swimmin in the lake. Took the Pics and released her. Now I am trying to save up the $15.00 an inch to have a replica made. I may wait till May cause I am hoping to get a 10lber this coming year there.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I've fished it the last 2 years in the beginning of April. It's one helluva lake. I can't wait to get back this year. 

My biggest so far in 2 years there is 5.75lbs. I know I had one bigger than that hooked this year but she came unbuttoned at the boat. I'm in hot pursuit of a 10 pounder also. 

The first year I struggled because of sub 30 degree low temps. Last year was much, much more productive.

They have those bass patterned really well down there and most only use 3 different techniques at most. Usually 1 of them is going to produce well. The 3 are

1. Rippin' the trap-the process of fishing your lipless crankbait (Rattle Trap, Super Spot, Xcalibur x-50, Rapala Rattlin' Rap) in the new grass. Let the bait settle then reel just fast enough to let the lure clip the top of the grass. When you get stuck RIP the lure free and this is when most of the hits occur. Most of us are used to using a 1/2oz around here but there most use a 1oz version. The logic is bigger bait bigger bass and also that the minnow hatch hasn't happened yet so the only minnows around are ones that are almost a year old and pretty large. 

2. Spinnerbait-Slow rolling the biggest spinnerbait you can find clipping the top of the grass just like rippin the trap. The spinnerbait bite is actually much better after the minnows spawn and hatch. 

3. Soft plastics-Mostly Senkos and lizards Texas rigged sometimes with weight sometimes not depending on the wind. I had most of my success using a lizard on a drop shot very close to the bottom. The wind was so strong I was just dragging most of the time. Guntersville seems to always have a strong breeze going on. Alot of time so strong it limits where you can fish. 

Big swimbaits are becoming more and more popular. I saw a bunch of people using live bait too. 
:B


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

Hey fish4life,
I just read your post about florida fishing in december and I saw your avatar and said to myself, "that's a nice fish, it looks like guntersville". Guess I was right, kind of looks like goose pond area near the golf course? My PB out of the Big G is an 8 lber caught in mid march, caught on a Yum Dinger.

Anyways Guntersville is great, wheather can be tricky in March and early april but Hawgs start biting as early as February. Senkos, traps, and jerkbaits seem to be the ticket early, oh and of course flipping baits. Goose pond area is a good place to stay, right in the mid-lake area. Hopefully I will get down there this spring too.

I also heard Kentucky lake is on fire right now.


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

It was actually on the south end of the lake near big spring creek. If I could find a way to transfer my job to Guntersville I'd be moving tomorrow. Oh well, I guess I'll just bundle up and count the days tilll the next trip to the Big G.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Tee said:


> I've been checkin out Lake Guntersville lately and reading some good reports. It sounds like this is the best time to get a Hawg! I've never fished it before.
> 
> Anybody fish it regularly?
> 
> ...


Wow Tee, did you see that hawg that fish4life caught!
After seeing that, my interest level is high to say the least lol.
I've also heard some good things about that lake but never had the chance to make it down there.
You might see me down there in 2009. Gonna tell Freeze about this post and see if we might let Dale Hollow rest this spring and go to Gville.
I wonder how far of a drive that is from Cincinnati area?
Fletch


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

If you need any info on how where to stay etc PM me. It is about a 7 hour drive from cinci. Well worth the trip but it spoils you. Like I said if you need any info let me know I am more than happy to share what I know.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Spring is starting to get closer. I'm going to start to look into the Guntersville Lake Trip. I'm thinking maybe leaving the 1st of April and comming back on April 5th. 

I'm ready for winter to be OVER! 


!%


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

My parents live in Ft. Payne and I have fished it a lot in the past, well worth the trip for sure. Never stayed at the lake but have heard Goose pond is good, several motels in guntersville and scottsboro.

Lake can be good all over, but I like upper end above south sauty. Like was posted before traps,spinnerbaits, senko type baits are very good. waterfront grocery has good selection of baits and gives out current info. They also have some good guides, and a ramp across the street. Goose Pond hase a good tackle store and nice ramp, they charge to launch.


----------



## BASSASSASSIN (Feb 7, 2008)

Gville is a beast!!!


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

Great fish Bassassasin. I just sent my money down for the rent for the second week of April. Can't wait to feel the pull of them bass on sterids on the Big G!!!!


----------

